# Prayer



## AnnaBanana (Sep 28, 2018)

If you a have a moment, please say a prayer for me.

Reactions: Praying 5


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 28, 2018)

Done so, Anna.

Given this particular forum, is there something specific you would also to be prayed about?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Sep 28, 2018)

Prayed for you, Anna.


----------

